# Anyone want to guess?



## hewunch (Oct 14, 2010)

This is the material I will be making my next pen out of. Anyone want to guess what it is?


----------



## MatthewZS (Oct 14, 2010)

tomahawk handle?


----------



## Nikitas (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks like bone....


----------



## Fred (Oct 14, 2010)

A bit small to see much detail, but I will also venture a guess that it is bone.


----------



## Mark (Oct 14, 2010)

Coal?


----------



## witz1976 (Oct 14, 2010)

Either tusk or soapstone...pic is a little too small to tell.


----------



## Alexanderpens (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks like a name plaque to me! :biggrin: But most likely Mammoth Ivory, a dark soapstone, or a piece of a dark wood like ebony or blackwood.


----------



## Padre (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm going with bone too.


----------



## alphageek (Oct 14, 2010)

MatthewZS said:


> tomahawk handle?



I have no idea what the material is, but if the name on it is the person I think this is for .... thats kinda funny since he's on part of the Apache software foundation.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Oct 14, 2010)

A piece of the Vietnam memorial?

Man that would just be wrong on so many levels.

Your high school principals desk name plate?

Part of a tombstone? 

:search::search::search:


----------



## hewunch (Oct 14, 2010)

alphageek said:


> MatthewZS said:
> 
> 
> > tomahawk handle?
> ...



He is a software guy. So that would be interesting.

And no one has guess correctly yet.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 14, 2010)

Is it some kind of fiber optic cable ?


----------



## Alexanderpens (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, ya got us. Spill the beans already! I'm dying over here.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 14, 2010)

Black Coral. Polishes up nice. I will post a picture, I promise.


----------



## Alexanderpens (Oct 14, 2010)

Very nice! A sea of inspiration I assume? (inside i'm bawling, cause I never would of guessed.)


----------



## MatthewZS (Oct 15, 2010)

alphageek said:


> MatthewZS said:
> 
> 
> > tomahawk handle?
> ...





I've setup apache servers before and I thought I recognized the name so I googled him.....  I figured it wasn't a piece of a server, so MUST be a piece of something ELSE apache


----------

